

MacBook Users: Turn off This Bluetooth Default Setting Now - chaosmachine
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/05/macbook-users-turn-off-this-bluetooth-default-setting-now/

======
chaosmachine
I just opened my backpack to find my macbook had been on and running for the
last hour. The CPU temperature must have been pretty close to 90c, the laptop
itself was too hot to hold. Somehow it still works, thanks to the giant
unibody heatsink, I guess.

Today's lesson: Don't change your bluetooth mouse batteries after putting your
laptop in your backpack, unless you want it to wake up and potentially start a
fire.

